# To Breathe or not to Breathe, that is the question!



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*OK those in the know, during a shot sequence do you breathe in and then let out while drawing the bow. And at that point do you continue and do shallow breathing while obtaining the sight picture and at that point do you hold your breath before the shot goes off or do you continue to breathe?*


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

Beginners are often taught to take a breath, draw, then let out half a breath as you settle for the shot. As you become more proficient, you can actually keep your breathing sequence going through the draw, and somewhere between settling in and acquiring the target, but can be either prior to or just after committing to the shot you let the breath out, or it is part of getting there, so that you have maximum oxygen in your muscles to give you the longest hold potential. Everyone is different. Figure out what works for you. If your muscles start deteriorating at 4 seconds from draw, then you'll be best suited to keep breathing as long as you can until you commit to shooting or let down, if you have a longer time before the muscles run out of oxygen, then you have other options. Don't worry so much about what others do though, they do what works for them, but do by all means learn all that you can. I believe the BEST system covers that part as well...Cheers, Ryan


----------

